# Clustering



## Karl (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi, first of all I love FreeBSD really good work 

Ok to the question:
I run quite a slow laptop, and binary packages work fine but i'd like to experiment a bit more with ports (I hope to maintain some eventually). I have two spare computers and was wondering if I could spread the compilation out over multiple machines to speed up the process. I've never really done it before. Anyone know how i'd go about doing it?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2016)

Karl said:


> I have two spare computers and was wondering if I could spread the compilation out over multiple machines to speed up the process.


Never used it myself but have a look at devel/distcc.


----------



## sizigee (Dec 21, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Never used it myself but have a look at devel/distcc.



I work with one of the devs on distcc... so if there are any questions, I could help with forwarding those questions.


----------

